
If Alphabet makes a move, it might as well be Blue - SPACE_LAWYER
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/alphabet-makes-move-might-well-blue-joseph-ziskin/
======
nabla9
Different corporate cultures would most destroy any value that IBM creates as
part of Alphabet.

> The level of understanding and ability at speed to move and impact
> operations has delivered enormous value

What enormous value? What move? IBM has been dropping the ball year after
year. Ability to manage decline is not speed.

> A Google Brain and Watson combination may be the straightest path to AI
> leadership in the market.

Watson is not produce value for the IBM. The platform is behind the new rivals
and the gap grows constantly. At this point it's well marketed PR riding on AI
hype. Their research for AI is lagging. I don't see Watson providing any value
to Google. Watson would be first thing Google would drop.

